# Dotmod MTL rta



## Spongebob (18/1/20)

It takes a lot for a tank "om vir my ore aan te sit" but by jove..... It took all my resolve not to send said Dotmod flying across the room  that stupid spring loaded clamp system must be the most awkward thing i have had to use EVER!!! especially with thinner wire.....! What were they thinking??? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

